# Life after my love



## 1XmindblownX1 (Feb 18, 2020)

Me and REDACTED have always had a connection. It started 12 years ago. She has 3 kids (girls). Married in 2010, adopted girls 2012. Long story short, 15 year old hates me. Her father abused her. My wife has been abused by men. Therapists say they see me as an ogre. Daughter calms me an obstacle. Mom siding with daughter, separated for 6 weeks now. First part of separation she seemed to want it to work. Now not so much. I feel like a dog chasing my tail to be honest. I get very little response. Kids don’t care, and my wife has ridden me off. Everyone telling me to let it go but I feel I have responsibilities if they reach out. I guess I feel my wife didn’t choose me even after I chose her children. Please any advice.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Abuse victims can face major issues throughout their lives. What do you want to happen?


----------

